# Syncing between phone and Touchpad possible?



## MonsterMatt (Oct 11, 2011)

So I have a HTC Evo 4G and was wondering if anybody knew of an app that either through Bluetooth or maybe through shared Wi-Fi that can keep my files synced between the two devices without the hassle of hooking up the USB cables and transferring files every time I get something new. This possible?

For example when I take a couple pictures on my phone or maybe put new music or videos onto my phone I would like it to then sync to the touchpad so that my files are always on each device.

Any one know of anything that does this?

I searched but only really found some apps that can sync your desktop to your phone but I just want to keep it synced to my Touchpad...

Thanks for any input:android-smile:


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

I have similar question but for slightly different reasons. I'd like to keep the ebook reader (aldiko) progress, game status etc. in sync between my phone and the touchpad. Is there any app does that?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

MonsterMatt said:


> So I have a HTC Evo 4G and was wondering if anybody knew of an app that either through Bluetooth or maybe through shared Wi-Fi that can keep my files synced between the two devices without the hassle of hooking up the USB cables and transferring files every time I get something new. This possible?
> 
> For example when I take a couple pictures on my phone or maybe put new music or videos onto my phone I would like it to then sync to the touchpad so that my files are always on each device.
> 
> ...


Doubletwist with airsync can do this. But you will need an actual PC in the middle somewhere.

Google Music (Beta) can keep your music sync'd.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

\"Zaphod-Beeblebrox\" said:


> Doubletwist with airsync can do this. But you will need an actual PC in the middle somewhere.
> 
> Google Music (Beta) can keep your music sync\'d.


Is there anything that will upload the music I download on my phone to my online library?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Is there anything that will upload the music I download on my phone to my online library?


Not that I'm aware of.


----------

